# عن الانفيرتر !! هل ممكن؟؟؟



## سليمان س ر (22 فبراير 2008)

تعريف الانفيرتر كما اعرفة هو جهاز مؤلف من دارة تقطيع فولت ان صح التعبير و محول ,
لماذا التقطيع لان المحول لا يستطيع التحويل الا اذا كان الفولت متناوب فاول شيئ نقطع الفولت بشكل متناوب عن طريق الترازستورات المربوطين بدارة للقيادة و من ثم يتم ادخال الفولت مهما كان (12 او 24 او 36---الخ) الى المحول و في المقابل يخرج فولت عالي 110 او 220 فولت حسب الحاجة والمحول , هذا الوصف من وجهة نظري بشكل مبسط و ليس بشكل علمي تقريبا, 
الان سؤالي من بعد التفكير و هو بحاجة للمناقشة هل ممكن تقطيع ال Dc فولت بطريقة مكانيكية بدل الدارة و مشاكل القطع التي باتت اسوأ من الوصف و الاخطاء فيها كثيرة؟؟؟؟؟ 
الطريقة الميكانيكية موجودة الفكرة براسي و لكن بشكل عام هل ممكن او لا و لماذا؟؟؟ الشكر الجزيل لكل من يقدم اقتراح عن الموضوع .


----------



## سعد الحارثي (23 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز بالنسبة للإنفيرتر هو جهاز يستخدم لتحويل االجهد المستمر الى الجهد المتناوب , اما المحول فيوضع عند خرج الإنفيرتر لرفع جهد الخرج ( الجهد المتناوب) إلى القيمة المرغوبة

أما بالنسبة لمقطع الجهد الشوبر(chopper) يستخدم لتقطيع الجهد للتحكم في سرعة محركات الجهد المستمر


----------



## سليمان س ر (24 فبراير 2008)

اخي الحبيب هذا ما كنت اقصده و لم تجب على سؤالي و ساعيده بطريقة ثانية (الإنفيرتر هو جهاز يستخدم لتحويل االجهد المستمر الى الجهد المتناوب ) هل استطيع ان احول الجهد من مستمر الى متناوب بطريقة ميكانيكية؟؟؟؟ هذا سؤالي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! تقبل تحياتي.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 فبراير 2008)

أخى سليمان
هذا الجهاز كان موجودا بالفعل ويسمى "زنان" وتركيبه مماثل لجرس الباب الكهربى القديم المكون من ملف وريشة تلامس والفرق انه كان يضبط ليكون ذو تردد معروف وثابت كما انه خدمة شاقة
وكان يستخدم لتشغيل مكبرات الصوت على بطارية السيارة فى القرى حيث لا توجد كهرباء

استخدمت الترانزيستورات حينما مكنت التقنية من استخدامها فى القدرات العالية لان من المعروف كلما زاد التردد قل حجم ووزن المحول اللازم لرفع الجهد من 12 او 24 فولت الى 220 و قل ثمنه ووضح هذا مع الترددات العالية التى وصلنا لها الآن فلو قارنت بين شاحن هاتف من النوع القديم والحديث ستجد الفارق فى الثمن و الوزن والحجم
ملحوظه : فارق صغير فى الوزن والحجم يؤثر فى تكاليف الشنح والتعبئة وكثير من المجالات الغير منظورة


----------



## سليمان س ر (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اجمل تحية للاخ الفاضل ماجد عباس محمد اشكر لك ردك و حياك الله ,
اخي العزيز المشكلة ليست بالدارة انما بالترانزستورات و التي لم نعد نحصل على نفس الجودة السابقة للقطع الالكترونية ,
انا من سوريا و كان عندي انفيرتر 1000 وات و شغال بجودة عالية حتي وان نسيت السخان في الكهرباء كان ينخفض الجهد فاعرف ان السخان يعمل بطريق الخطأ على الانفيرتر لذلك اقوم بفصله دون ان اخسر اي ترانزستور ولو كان التحميل عالي و مرة فترة طويلة و الانفيرتر يعمل بجودة عالية الى ان دخلت الكهرباء بطريق الخطأ على مخرج الانفيرتر فأحترق عندي 20 ترانزستور مرة واحدة مع العلم ان كل ترانزستور سعره 250 ليرة اي ما يعادل ما بين اربعة و خمسة دولار للترانزستور الواحد ف بطبيعة الحال لم ارد ان اخسر الجهاز فقمت و اشتريت 20 ترانزستور اخرين من بعد فحص المحول و الدارة التي تقودهم و بكبسة زر واحدة خسرت العشرين الاخرين و قلت في نفسي ممكن السبب من الدارة او من المحول او من اي شيئ اخر و فحصتهم مرة اخرى و اخذته عند مختص بالالكترون و قام بفحصه و لم يجد اي خطأ بالجهاز و عدة الكرة و اشتريت 20 ترانزستور للمرة الثالثة فلن تصدق ان الكهرباء لم تخرج من الانفيرتر و احترقو العشرون الاخرون و لهذا السبب لغيت فكرة الانفيرتر الذي يعمل عن طريق المحول و السبب يعود الى ان الترانزستورات الحالية المجودة بالسوق ليست بجودة عالية مثل التي من قبل هذا ما اكتشفناه بعد عدة محاولات من بعدها طلبت انفيرتر من النوع الجديد من السعودية و يسمى بور انفيرتر و هو نوع جديد ليس به محول بقوة 1000 وات و هذا النوع لا يشحن البطارية فقط ادخل 12 فولت وهو يخرج 220 فولت انما ليس من النوع الذي يشحن البطارية حيث انه لا يقبل الكهرباء بالعكس و للاسف الشديد لم يعيش سوى 15 يوم مع انه اشتغل بشكل يومي مدة تتراوح من 4 الى 6 ساعات متواصل فجأ احترقت به Ic و المشكله ان الايسي ممحية من قبل الشركة المصنعة و عجزت و انا ادور على الايسي و اسأل عنها ما تكون لم يعرف الجواب احد فلغيت الفكرة تماما يكفي خسارة ,الجهاز سعره 400 ريال سعودي و وقعت في حيرة هل احاول اصلاح الجهاز القديم ام ابحث عن الايسي فالاثنين فيهم خسارة كبيرة ان لم يعمل اي منهم وهذا ما دفعني للتفكير بطريقة لتقطيع الفولت الدي سي Dc بحركة ميكانيكية تكون مبسطة و ليس لها مشاكل , اظن طولت في الكلام اشكر لكم حسن المتابعة و صبركم معي و دمتم سالمين. تقبلو من كل الحب و التقدير.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 فبراير 2008)

اخى الفاضل سليمان
بقدر سعادتى برسالتك هذه قدر اسفى لما حدث معك ! خبرتى تقول ان هذه الأجهزة غير قابلة للإصلاح والسبب انها دوائر معقدة جدا و بدون الرسم لا يمكن اصلاحها
أقصد معقدة اى هناك الكثير من المكونات لتؤدى قليل من الوظائف و قد لاحظت ذلك فى فحص العديد من الدوائر لشركات كبيرة جدا و كنت اعتبر ما يقوموا به من تصميمات هى الأحسن و اننى *يجب* ان اتعلم منها ولو لم استطيع فهمها وذلك حتى سافرت لفحص و استلام أجهزة من مقر شركة و دار الحوار فوجدت ان الشركات الكبيرة تعتمد على مهندسين حديثى التخرج رقم قلة خبرتهم لأن تكلفتهم أقل و تقوم الحاسبات القوية بباقى العمل .
الحاسبات لا تبتكر ولكنها فقط تضيف ما يعالج الوضع الراهن.
مهما كانت خبرة من يقوم بالإصلاح لن يستطيع بدون الرسم أن يكتشف انقطاع وصلة داخلية فالبوردة التى تراها قد تكون عدة طبقات وكل طبقة بها وصلات
لا انفى ان تكون الترانزيستورات مغشوشة ولكن فى النهاية الإصلاح غير مجدى
الطريقة التى ذكرتها لك لا شك مفيدة ولكن الحصول على هذه القطعة ربما يكون صعبا
حاول ان تحصل على اجهزة ذات ضمان لفترات طويلة فكلما زادت فترة الضمان زادت ثقة المنتج والبائع ان ما يقدموه للمشترى شئ جيد


----------



## سليمان س ر (25 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك فعلا من كل قلبي اخي الفاضل ماجد 
خلاصة حديثك هي شراء جهاز جديد مكفول من قبل الشركة المصنعة او من قبل البائع ,
انا عندي ورشة لف و صيانة المولدات والمحركات الصناعية و كافة الادوات المنزلية عدا الالكترون والتبريد والتكييف و قد قمت بالتفكير بشكل كبير بالانفيرتر لتشغيله بطريقة ميكانيكية حتى استغني عن الترانزستورات و الدارة التابعة له و هذا من فترة طويلة و بعد اشتراكي بهذا المنتدى الرائع حبيت اتاكد من ان الانفيرتر هل ممكن ان يعمل اذا كان تقطيع الدي سي بطريقة ميكانيكية كفيل بعمله ام ان الدارة والترانزستورات ضرورية لعمله و الخلاصة كما كانت الاجابة منك و من باقي الاعضاء الله يجزيكم الخير انه يعمل و لكن الطريقة القديمه مزعجة نوعا ما بسبب الضجيج و قليلة الحمل بسبب ضعف المقطع (الزنان) , ففكرت انه لابد من وجود طريقة ثانية اقوى بكثير من الزنان و ليس لها ضجيج عالي و جائتني الفكرة لم انفذها بعد و لكنني ساقوم بتنفيذها قريبا جدا و ابلغكم بالنتيجة و التي اتوقع انها ستكون مرضية ان شاء الله كل ما احتاجه هو محرك دي سي صغير قابل للتحكم بسرعته يعمل على 12 فولت دي سي و قطعة ساقوم بربطها مع المحرك و هي التي تقوم بتقطيع الفولتية و بعدها ادخالها الى المحول ساشرح عن القطعة فيما بعد ان شاء الله تعالى اذا نجحت الفكرة.تقبلو مني كل الحب و الاحترام.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 فبراير 2008)

أخى
وفقك الله فقط تذكر أن المشكله التى ستقابلك هى أن تقطيع التيار المستمر الذى يغذى ملف ( المحول هنا ) يتسبب فى حدوث شرارة كهربية تزداد بزيادة التيار و علاجها اما بوضع مكثف جهد عالى قيمته من 0.1 الى 0.01 ميكرو فاراد و لا تتعجب ان احتاجت الى 200 - 400 فولت على الرغم من استخدامك 12 فولت لأن الشرارة ذات جهد عالى - نفس نظرية اللمبة الفلوريسنت


----------



## سليمان س ر (26 فبراير 2008)

اخي الحبيب ماجد ممكن تقول لي اين يوضع المكثف بالتحديد؟؟هل قبل التقطيع يعني من مصدر البطارية ام بعد التقطيع اي بين المقطع و المحول ؟
و ما نوع المكثف هل Dc او Ac ؟؟؟ مع الف الف شكر على المعلومات.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 فبراير 2008)

اخى الحبيب سليمان
على اطراف وسيلة تقطيع التيار حتى تمتص الشرارة (اى تمر خلالها فهى ترددعالى) بدلا من ان تعبر الهواء مسببة حرق الأطراف أو لحامها


----------



## سليمان س ر (27 فبراير 2008)

الف الف شكر اخي الفاضل ماجد سابلغك النتيجة عن قريب ان شاء الله.تحياتي.


----------



## atw (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (25 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على الموضوع الممتع


----------



## marino imad (11 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز سليمان وفقك الله علي هذا العمل 
لكن لدي سؤال ؟
هل المطلوب جهد مقطع ام متردد ؟ بمعني اخر كيف ستحصل علي الجذء السالب والموجب من موجة الجهد المتردد ac


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (12 مارس 2010)

هذا نموذج للدائرة
http://electroschematics.com/220/12v-dc-220v-ac-converter/


----------



## ميارعاطف (12 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ..على حدود علمى ان تقطيع الكهربا فى الانفيرتر يقوم به ترانزيستور باور عن طريق التحكم فى الموجه المربعه وتحديدا فى عرضا وذلك عن طريق مذبذب يغذى قاعده الترانزيستور وبالتالى يوصل المجمع على طرف التغذيه للشوبر ليقوم باخراج الجهود الازمه والحل هنا انه اذا حدث خطا فى عمليه التقطيع هو بفصل رجل التغذيه من على الترانزيستور وادخال مقدار الجهد المطلوب من ترنس خارجى يعطى نفس القيمه التى من المفروض تغذيه الشوبر بها مع مراعاه فلتره التيار بسبب عدم انتظام الموجه المربعه


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (12 أبريل 2011)

شكره جزيلا


----------

